# Powercolor Radeon 9250 PCI 128MB DDR w/ TV-Out, DVI [SOLVED]

## Maheriano

I just bought a Powercolor Radeon PCI video card to go with a dual monitor setup. Only problem is I have no idea how to get it to work because I think the ait-drivers package is for AGP only. How can I research how this is done? I couldn't find it on here anywhere. Can anyone guide me? I'm pretty desperate here, I've been working non stop on it for a week covering every topic on this forum looking for answers.

Here's a link to the product and store I bought it at.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/index.php?PageTag=&page=file&memx_menu=EmbedProductDetail.php&DisplayProductID=5201&SID=

Powercolor Radeon 9250 PCI 128MB DDR w/ TV-Out, DVI

----------

## lbrtuk

Use the open DRI drivers.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

----------

## Maheriano

Nice, I'll give that a try and see if that's what I need. Which of these would I choose for my 2.6 kernel for a dual monitor / TV out setup? I should specify I don't play games. Ever.

```
Code Listing 2.1: Installing drivers

 

(If you want just the Rage128 drivers and modules installed with X11)

# VIDEO_CARDS="rage128" emerge x11-drm

(To have just the Radeon support)

(R100, R200, R250, R280, but not R300 yet)

# VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge x11-drm

(To install the ATI closed source drivers)

(R200, R250, R280 and R300 only)

# emerge ati-drivers

(To install X11 without any kernel modules)

# emerge xorg-x11

 

```

For #1, what are Rage128 drivers and modules? Do I need to worry about drivers for a card I don't have?

For #2, is this the Radeon support I need for mine? But my card's not a R-anything. It's a 9250.

For #3, what's a closed source driver?

For #4, I already have a xorg.conf file, so is that the same as emerging xorg-X11?

----------

## loki99

1.) No, you do not need to worry about it. You need the correct drivers for your radeon.

2.) Your ati 9250 uses a r280 chip. It is just the proper name of the GPU.

3.) Well, it is the opposite of an open source driver. The closed dource drivers are the ones provided by ati. They oughta work with the newest cards, but they don't seem to take full advantage of the hardware if you compare the to the closed nvidia drivers, since ati doesn't care that much about linux drivers.

And then there are the opensource drivers for ati. Since this is a community project and since ati doesn't release the necessary data, they can only support the older cards, but the drivers seem to make more out of the hardware. 

AfAIK, there are two ways to implement the opensource drivers. The first would be to use the drivers that are provided by your kernel, which means you need to enable them in your kernel config just as they do in the first part of this howto. The second one is to use the DRM kernel modules, which have to be emerged seperatly. I think you should be fine with the ones provided by your kernel.

Of course you could also try the closed source drivers. Here is what the other howto say about pci cards:

 *Quote:*   

> Question 1.4: Are PCI / PCIe cards supported?
> 
> PCIe cards are supported in all recent driver versions as mentioned in Q1.3. PCI cards are apparently supported as well (eg R9200 PCI) but several people have had great difficulty in attempting to get the driver working with such cards. A possible alternative if you're in this situation is to use the opensource "radeon" driver instead

 .  

4.) xorg-x11 is the name of the package that you need to install to have a X-server, the GUI enviroment under GNU/Linux. xorg.conf is the configuration file for this programm. So you do not need to emerge xorg-x11 again unless you changed your useflags for it.

----------

## lbrtuk

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> For #3, what's a closed source driver?

 

To elaborate:

Closed drivers are drivers written by people at ATI who understand the hardware but don't necessarily understand linux or the linux way of doing things all that well. They come in a big binary blob without source that it's impossible to debug. They're generally buggy. You have to rely on the vendor updating them to be compatible with new developments in the linux desktop. If you insert binary drivers into your kernel it effectively makes the entire kernel impossible to debug, so if you run into a kernel panic or oops while you've got a closed driver module inserted you can't do much about it as far as tracing & fixing the bug goes. They only work on the architectures they're built for (PPC, alpha, sparc etc. users are out of luck). They can artificially cripple your hardware to make it only do things the vendor wants it to do (think DRM in a few years).

But for kiddies who don't care and just want to be able to play world of warcraft they sometimes work well enough.

----------

## Maheriano

Okay, here's an update on where I am. 

I updated my kernel, updated portage, emerged ati-drivers again and ran aticonfig. It complained a little but it ran and changed my xorg.conf file. I have one monitor plugged into my on-board like always, but I had another monitor plugged into the VGA port of my new video card. When I rebooted, my regular monitor wouldn't come on but my second one did. So I unplugged my usual monitor from the on-board and plugged it into the DVI/VGA adapter and then into the DVI port on the video card. The screen went all wierd and then turned off. I couldn't get them to come back on at all until I put it back the way it was, one monitor in the VGA port of the card and one in the on-board video. Now my second monitor is still working, the one in the video card, but the original one is not, the one in the on-board.

So I'm one step closer, now I just need to get the original monitor going again so I can have them both plugged into the video card without losing my video. Any suggestions?

xorg.conf....

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      320   240     # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       ""

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## lbrtuk

Why are you trying to use the radeon driver and fglrx at the same time?

In your config file, you've told it to have two Screens, one bound to the radeon driver, one bound to the fglrx driver. The intel VGA chipset (i810) isn't bound to anything, although you do tell it to load the driver.

And in your ServerLayout you've only mentioned one screen. Even though you have defined two (albeit two different drivers trying to access the same hardware).

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> Why are you trying to use the radeon driver and fglrx at the same time?
> 
> In your config file, you've told it to have two Screens, one bound to the radeon driver, one bound to the fglrx driver. The intel VGA chipset (i810) isn't bound to anything, although you do tell it to load the driver.
> 
> And in your ServerLayout you've only mentioned one screen. Even though you have defined two (albeit two different drivers trying to access the same hardware).

 

I'm finally starting to understand how the xorg.conf file works. So I have to make sure all the same drivers are being used in both screen sections? Do I use Radeon or FGLRX?

----------

## lbrtuk

A Device is a graphics adaptor.

A Screen consists of a Device and a Monitor (can be more than one Monitor if it's a multi-output card I think)

A ServerLayout consists of one or more Screens.

It's this complicated so it can cater for all sorts of wierd and wonderful configurations.

 *Quote:*   

> So I have to make sure all the same drivers are being used in both screen sections?

 

No. What you'll want to do is have one Device for your ATI, one Device for your intel, a Monitor for each, associate the Monitors with their respective Devices into Screens and put those Screens together into a ServerLayout.

 *Quote:*   

> Do I use Radeon or FGLRX?

 

I would use radeon.

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> A Device is a graphics adaptor.
> 
> A Screen consists of a Device and a Monitor (can be more than one Monitor if it's a multi-output card I think)
> 
> A ServerLayout consists of one or more Screens.
> ...

 

This helped me out a lot in understanding it. So now I've changed it around and came up with...

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0"

   Screen      1  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

And now it'll randomly boot either the onboard video or the video card....so either monitor could boot up on restart and it's random. The problem here is I'm still using the onboard driver and I've got 2 video out ports on the video card so they're the ones I want to use. How would I change my xorg.conf file to allow for this? Is it even remotely correct the way I have it now?

I should also mention I don't have Radeon built into my kernel and I don't have it in the autoload file.

----------

## lbrtuk

Ah, so you don't want to use the intel at all.

Fine, then you just need a normal xorg setup (one device, one screen) and use the MergedFB option of the radeon driver. You can read man radeon to discover all the wierd and wonderful options the radeon driver has.

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> Ah, so you don't want to use the intel at all.
> 
> Fine, then you just need a normal xorg setup (one device, one screen) and use the MergedFB option of the radeon driver. You can read man radeon to discover all the wierd and wonderful options the radeon driver has.

 

I'll read up on that today. Do I need to build radeon into my kernel with 

```
make menuconfig
```

?

----------

## lbrtuk

You only need to build the radeon DRM driver into the kernel if you want hardware accelerated 3D.

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> You only need to build the radeon DRM driver into the kernel if you want hardware accelerated 3D.

 

You lost me. You mean direct rendering? I have both that and Radeon turned off and I don't know what accelerated 3d is. I don't play games though, ever. I just want to watch downloaded videos.

----------

## Maheriano

Got it working, but it's stretched across the 2 desktops. Is there a way to have 2 separate desktops so the windows only minimize in their respective monitors but the mouse still goes back and forth?

Here's my xorg.conf that got it working.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0"

   Screen      1  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "i810"

#   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

#   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "MergedFB"     "true"

        Option      "CRT2Position" "LeftOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

#   Device     "Card0"

        Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## lbrtuk

Try adding for example

```
Virtual 2560 1024
```

to your Display section (next to where you define Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" etc.). That example is assuming you want two 1280x1024 displays. It's the total width and total height.

----------

## Maheriano

It's still one desktop stretched across 2 monitors. I want to be able to specify 2 separate wallpapers and have each window maximize in its respective monitor only. Can I do that?

XORG.CONF

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

#   Screen      0  "Screen0"

   Screen      1  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#

#   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

#   Identifier   "Monitor0"

#   VendorName   "VSC"

#   ModelName    "Q71-9"

#   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

#   Option       "DPMS"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "i810"

#   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

#   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "MergedFB"     "true"

        Option      "CRT2Position" "LeftOf"

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "Screen0"

#   Device     "Card0"

#        Device     "ATI Radeon"

#   Monitor    "Monitor0"

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     1

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     4

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     8

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     15

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     16

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     24

#   EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## lbrtuk

Have you compiled your desktop environment (whatever it is) with xinerama support?

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> Have you compiled your desktop environment (whatever it is) with xinerama support?

 

uh oh.....Would you hate me if I didn't know what Xinerama is? haha, can you explain it? I used MergedFB, not Xinerama.

And I have no idea how to compile a desktop environment. I'm so close.....!

----------

## lbrtuk

Xinerama, apart from being a way of merging several generic displays, is also an extention to the X11 protocol that allows X applications to find out things about the multiple displays, like how many there are, how big they are, where they are. This allows the applications & desktop environments to be more intelligent about which screen they put themselves on, where window managers place windows, what happens when you maximise windows - all that sort of stuff.

The MergedFB option is able to fake this information so most things work as they should.

All you have to do is emerge kde or gnome or whatever with the xinerama USE flag set.

----------

## Maheriano

So I add xinerame to my /etc/make.conf USE flags, and then 

```
emerge kde
```

Is that right?

----------

## lbrtuk

Yup.

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> Yup.

 

Someone in another thread told me to 

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

 but it didn't work. So I shouldn't do this?

----------

## lbrtuk

So did recompiling kde with xinerama work or not?

Did you configure kde properly?

----------

## loki99

Maheriano, please take a look at some docs.

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> So did recompiling kde with xinerama work or not?
> 
> Did you configure kde properly?

 

Sorry, I've been working a lot, I appreciate your patience. (Since you don't have to help me).

I'll try it now.

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> So did recompiling kde with xinerama work or not?
> 
> Did you configure kde properly?

 

```
tux ~ # nano -w /etc/make.conf

tux ~ # emerge kde

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/libkcal-3.4* package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

tux ~ # nano -w /etc/make.conf

```

MAKE.CONF

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.risq.qc.ca/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gnome mmx sse sse2 x aac xinerama alsa avi cdr cups divx4linux doc encode ftp gif gstreamer gtk hal icq java javascript jpeg cde mozilla mp3 mpeg msn pdflib php quicktime dbus spl ssl tiff usb vcd xmms xvid"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

```

----------

## lbrtuk

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tux ~ # nano -w /etc/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

This looks like an unrelated error. Do as the instructions say and do emerge --pretend kde (I personally use emerge -av) and it'll tell you what package is blocking kde-base/libkcal-3.4*. You can then resolve the problem.

----------

## Maheriano

I honestly don't know how to fix it.

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcal-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kontact-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/mimelib-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libksieve-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpgp-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/certmanager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.        4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmail-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkmime-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktnef-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4        .3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcalc-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kommander-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3-r        1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.        3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klinkstatus-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3        -r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdewebdev-3        .4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/quanta-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.4.3 [3.4.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15 [1.1.14-r2]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.97

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r5

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.3-r4 [3.4.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3-r1

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3 [3.4.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.3-r10

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.4.3

```

----------

## lbrtuk

Ah - simple. You're using the modular kde packages (the components of kde split up into hundreds of different packages) and emerge kde tries to merge the monolithic kde - you can't have them installed at the same time.

Rather than doing emerge kde just do emerge kde-meta

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> Ah - simple. You're using the modular kde packages (the components of kde split up into hundreds of different packages) and emerge kde tries to merge the monolithic kde - you can't have them installed at the same time.
> 
> Rather than doing emerge kde just do emerge kde-meta

 

What a nightmare.

```
tux ~ # emerge kde-meta

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

----------

## lbrtuk

Again, do as it says (--pretend) to get details on what's going wrong. I've got a feeling you've got a mixture of monolithic & modular kde packges installed.

----------

## Maheriano

```
tux ~ # emerge --pretend kde-meta

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kwin-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkdegames-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kbounce-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/atlantik-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpoker-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kjumpingcube-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksirtet-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpat-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klines-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kshisen-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksnake-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kenolaba-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksame-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kblackbox-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kgoldrunner-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksokoban-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmines-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kasteroids-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktron-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kbattleship-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/lskat-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kbackgammon-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmahjongg-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konquest-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksmiletris-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktuberling-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kolf-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/katomic-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kreversi-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kwin4-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libksirtet-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kfouleggs-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kspaceduel-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klickety-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/mpeglib-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/noatun-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/artsplugin-mpg123-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmid-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/krec-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/juk-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/akode-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kaboodle-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmix-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kscd-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kgamma-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmrml-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpdf-3.4.3-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kolourpaint-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcoloredit-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kghostview-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kiconedit-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksvg-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kfax-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kviewshell-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kview-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdvi-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kruler-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcminit-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kate-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kicker-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkonq-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konqueror-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdm-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/knetattach-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepasswd-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kfind-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kxkb-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksysguard-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klipper-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kstart-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/nsplugins-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktip-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdcop-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpager-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/drkonqi-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konsole-3.4.3)

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.4.3 [3.4.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15 [1.1.14-r2]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kverbos-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khangman-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpercentage-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kvoctrain-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmplot-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/keduca-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwordquiz-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kig-3.4.3-r10

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kbruch-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kalzium-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klatin-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klettres-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktouch-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kiten-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstars-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kturtle-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmessedwords-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klaptopdaemon-3.4.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktimer-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmilo-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcalc-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksim-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfloppy-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kjots-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcharselect-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kedit-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ark-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kgpg-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khexedit-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdf-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.97

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksirc-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kopete-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/krfb-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/librss-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knewsticker-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kget-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdict-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/dcoprss-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktalkd-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdnssd-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/krdc-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kppp-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/lisa-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpf-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kworldwatch-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdegames-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kbounce-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/atlantik-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpoker-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kjumpingcube-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksirtet-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpat-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klines-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kshisen-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksnake-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kenolaba-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksame-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kblackbox-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kgoldrunner-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksokoban-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmines-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kasteroids-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktron-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kbattleship-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/lskat-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kbackgammon-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmahjongg-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konquest-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksmiletris-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktuberling-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kolf-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/katomic-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kreversi-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin4-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libksirtet-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfouleggs-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kspaceduel-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klickety-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/klinkstatus-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kommander-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/quanta-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdat-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/secpolicy-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcron-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kuser-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/lilo-config-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kweather-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/fifteenapplet-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kteatime-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktux-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/eyesapplet-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmoon-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/amor-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kodo-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/mpeglib-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/artsplugin-mpg123-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/noatun-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmid-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/krec-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/akode-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/juk-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kaboodle-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmix-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kscd-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kgamma-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmrml-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r5

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpdf-3.4.3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kolourpaint-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcoloredit-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kghostview-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kiconedit-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksvg-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kviewshell-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfax-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kview-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdvi-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kruler-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ktnef-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkcal-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/certmanager-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kontact-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/akregator-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kode-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kaddressbook-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkholidays-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/korganizer-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/mimelib-3.4.2 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4.3 [3.4.1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmail-3.4.3 [3.4.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konsolekalendar-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knode-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/korn-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kandy-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksync-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knotes-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/karm-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kalarm-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/networkstatus-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kitchensync-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/vimpart-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksig-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/renamedlg-images-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knewsticker-scripts-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/noatun-plugins-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kate-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kate-plugins-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/atlantikdesigner-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-applets-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/renamedlg-audio-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kaddressbook-plugins-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konq-plugins-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-akregator-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdm-3.4.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knetattach-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kxkb-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksysguard-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klipper-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstart-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/nsplugins-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktip-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdcop-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpager-3.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/drkonqi-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konsole-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-meta-3.4.3

```

----------

## lbrtuk

Yeah, you've emerged the monolithic kdebase kdemultimedia etc., but you've merged the modular kdepim.

Easiest way is probably to switch to modular completely. Unmerge kdebase, kdegames, kdemultimedia, kdegraphics and try again.

You'll lose kde while you do this though.

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> Yeah, you've emerged the monolithic kdebase kdemultimedia etc., but you've merged the modular kdepim.
> 
> Easiest way is probably to switch to modular completely. Unmerge kdebase, kdegames, kdemultimedia, kdegraphics and try again.
> 
> You'll lose kde while you do this though.

 

Sorry man, but I do what?

```
emerge --unmerge kdebase
```

```
emerge --unmerge kdegames
```

```
emerge --unmerge kdemultimedia
```

```
emerge --unmerge kdegraphics
```

```
emerge kde
```

Can I be running KDE or do I need to be in the shell? I guess it's pretty obvious I need to be out of KDE for that. Will I need to setup the Xserver and stuff again? That's like 6 hours or so isn't it?

----------

## lbrtuk

```
emerge unmerge kdebase kdegames kdemultimedia kdegraphics kde
```

Then

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 *Quote:*   

> Will I need to setup the Xserver and stuff again?

 

Nope.

 *Quote:*   

> That's like 6 hours or so isn't it?

 

'fraid so. You've got a nasty combination of packages, there isn't really a better solution. Except you could go for the monolithic packages. It would take less time but would require more complicated unmerge commands (which I'm not sure about).

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge unmerge kdebase kdegames kdemultimedia kdegraphics kde
> ```
> ...

 

Cool, I'll try this tonight. So I just do it from the shell prompt outside KDE right? And will I lose anything? Like my xorg.conf file? Just wondering what I have to back up.

----------

## lbrtuk

You shouldn't lose any important files. The idea of packages is the applications themselves are completely seperate from any of the config files.

----------

## Maheriano

I got a "404 NOT FOUND" error on package 45 of 255 or something like that. So I just ran the same 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 again and left for work. I'll see what happens or if it fails again when I get home. But when it started, it was on package 1 of 212 this time so it looks like it's not going to rebuild the ones it already did which makes me feel like it's going to complete this time. I'll know in 8 hours.

Everything unmerged in about 1 minute though, that bad?

----------

## Maheriano

So I ran everything just like you told me to and got a huge problem. Well, it's seems huge to me, I don't know how to fix it!

So as my last message states, I ran 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 and it gave me a error 404 saying 

```
!!! Couldn't download qca-1.0.tar.bz2. Aborting.
```

 And this was on something wierd like package 45 of 250 or something. It downloads fine from all the mirrors I've selected, never had a problem, but for some reason I couldn't get this. So I ran 

```
emerge unmerge <about 30 packages blocking kde>
```

 And then I ran 

```
emerge kde
```

 and it ran until package 5 of 17 when I got the exact same error message, 

```
!!! Couldn't download qca-1.0.tar.bz2. Aborting.
```

Please help me man, I'm computerless until I get my KDE back. I could easily unmerge kde again if you can get the kde-meta working for me, I'm pretty desperate here. Thanks.

----------

## loki99

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> Maheriano, please take a look at some docs.

 

Did you ever read those docs and did you try to understand them, too?

How about using ...

```
emerge --sync
```

... before trying to emerge anything?

----------

## Maheriano

 *loki99 wrote:*   

>  *loki99 wrote:*   Maheriano, please take a look at some docs. 
> 
> Did you ever read those docs and did you try to understand them, too?
> 
> How about using ...
> ...

 

I did and I understand a lot of it but a lot of it is still foreign. I also have a configuration file that needs updating but I have automatic updating in my make.conf file, not sure how that happened. I'll try the 

```
emerge --sync
```

 and the 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 to see if that works. I have no idea why it would but I'll try it.

----------

## loki99

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I did and I understand a lot of it but a lot of it is still foreign. I also have a configuration file that needs updating but I have automatic updating in my make.conf file, not sure how that happened. 

 

I guess you mean AUTOCLEAN, which has nothing to do with configfiles.

 *man make.conf wrote:*   

> AUTOCLEAN = ["yes" | "no"]
> 
>     Automatically cleans the system by removing outdated packages which will not remove functionalities or prevent your system from working. On major ABI changes this may need to be set to off to ensure that the system can be rebuilt using the new libs before the old ones are removed. Downgrading with this option turned off may result in missing symlinks and an inoperable system.
> 
>     Defaults to yes.
> ...

 

You would need etc-update or even better dispatch-conf. This is all in the handbook, you know!

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> I'll try the 
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync
> ```
> ...

 

 *link wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.b. The Portage Tree
> 
> Ebuilds
> ...

 

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> I have no idea why it would but I'll try it.

 

That exactly is the problem. You obviously do not read the docs (and posts offering help) very carefully, but are looking for a few lines to copy and paste so your troubles go away. Take your time and try to understand how things work or you will be lost with Gentoo.

----------

## Maheriano

But I just did 

```
emerge portage
```

 last week.

----------

## loki99

Please do take a look at the links I provided, for $deity's sake!!!

To update your Portage tree (=ebuilds) you have have to type... 

```
emerge --sync
```

The files on the mirrors change quite fast due to updates, so your system needs to know, which files are up-to-date and available. "qca-1.0" for example is not available at the mirrors anymore, it has been updated to "qca-1.0-r2". That is the reason why your system couldn't find it. This has nothing to do with the version of portage you run.

These really are the absolute basics of Gentoo. Go back and do some reading, please!

----------

## Maheriano

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> Please do take a look at the links I provided, for $deity's sake!!!
> 
> To update your Portage tree (=ebuilds) you have have to type... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This just helped me a lot, that's awesome. I've just made more connections as to what works with what.

----------

## Maheriano

So last night I ran 

```
emerge unmerge <about 7 things blocking kde-meta>
```

 And then I ran 

```
emerge --sync
```

 and then 

```
emerge sync
```

 just to be sure. Then I ran 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 and got the same 404 error I got above. So I tried running 

```
emerge kde
```

 and got the same error with that as well. 

```
!!! Couldn't download qca-1.0.tar.bz2. Aborting. 

```

I don't have a computer right now except this work computer to be able to read up on Gentoo so I need to get this working before I can research it, Please.

----------

## loki99

Then try to add some other mirrors to your "make.conf" or download the file manualy by using wget (man wget) from any mirror into your "/usr/portage/distfiles/" directory and try to reemerge qca.

BTW: If you need a working desktop until you manage to setup KDE you could just emerge XFCE4, which takes only one hour or so.  :Wink: 

----------

## Maheriano

I changed the mirrors in my make.conf file, worked like a charm. Thanks.

And I will read more of the documents, thanks.

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> Have you compiled your desktop environment (whatever it is) with xinerama support?

 

So this is where I left off. I just recompiled kde-meta with xinerama in the USE flags of my make.conf file. So now do I have to change my xorg.conf file to remove MergedFB and put in Xinerama right in its place? And then what's next after that? Can I man xinerama?

----------

## lbrtuk

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> So now do I have to change my xorg.conf file to remove MergedFB and put in Xinerama right in its place? And then what's next after that? Can I man xinerama?

 

No. It should Just Work. But the last time I used xinerama myself was back in 2002 or something.

Anyway I'm not sure exactly what result you want from your multiple desktops. 

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> and got the same 404 error I got above. So I tried running 
> 
> ```
> emerge kde
> ```
> ...

 

Don't do this.

Don't mix kde-meta and kde. You will end up with a mixture of monolithic and modular packages which is exactly the problem you were having.

----------

## Maheriano

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

>  *Maheriano wrote:*   So now do I have to change my xorg.conf file to remove MergedFB and put in Xinerama right in its place? And then what's next after that? Can I man xinerama? 
> 
> No. It should Just Work. But the last time I used xinerama myself was back in 2002 or something.
> 
> Anyway I'm not sure exactly what result you want from your multiple desktops. 
> ...

 

What I'm looking for is 2 independant desktops that act like 2 different computers, only I can move the mouse from monitor to monitor. So I have 2 different desktop wallpapers, 2 different taskbars, and when I maximize a window, it maximizes only in its respective monitor and doesn't stretch onto the second monitor. 

And with mixing kde-meta and kde, I ran 

```
emerge unmerge kde
```

 right before I ran 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 and it returned it was unable as it didn't find any matching packages so I should be fine?

----------

## Maheriano

What I Have - One single desktop stretched across 2 monitors. I can move the mouse back and forth betweek monitors but when I maximize a window, it maximizes across both monitors which is what I don't want. They also both have the one desktop background stretched across them and they use one really long taskbar.

XORG.CONF

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0"

   Screen      1  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

#   Screen       2  "television screen" 0 0

#   Option         "Xinerama"    "true"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#   Identifier "television"

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "i810"

#   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

#   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "MergedFB"     "true"

#   Option       "Xinerama"       "true"

        Option      "CRT2Position" "LeftOf"

#   Option       "CRT3Position" "RightOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      1

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      4

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      8

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      15

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      16

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "television screen"

#   Device "ATI Radeon"

#   Monitor "television"

#   DefaultDepth 24

#   Option "NoTV" "no"

#   Option      "TVStandard"      "NTSC-M"

#   Option      "TVHSizeAdj"      "0"

#   Option      "TVVSizeAdj"      "0"

#   Option      "TVHPosAdj"      "0"

#   Option       "TVVPosAdj"      "0"

#   Option      "TVHStartAdj"      "0"

#   Option      "TVColorAdj"      "0"

#   Option      "GammaCorrectionI"   "0x00000000"

#   Option      "GammaCorrectionII"   "0x00000000"

#EndSection

```

What I Want - See above post.

Any ideas? Am I using teh xinerama correctly? Should I remove MergedFB? I was also playing around with the TV setttings trying to get TV-out to work.

----------

## Maheriano

Hello?

----------

## Maheriano

Anyone?

----------

## lbrtuk

Afraid I can't help there - last time I used kde with xinerama was a long time ago.

----------

## Maheriano

It's a new problem, it may qualify for a new thread. I got this one solved already.

Thanks for everything else though, you've been amazing.

----------

